# [Install] Utilisation Distcc & crossdev

## folkY

Hello  :Smile: 

devant un titre tellement explicite je m'en vais vous expliquer mon idée  :Wink: 

J'aimerais installer gentoo sur deux de mes machines mais qui sont vraiment tres lentes (VIA  C3 600mhz et un vieux celeron )

Je dispose a coté d'une grosse machine (Opteron Dual Core 165) 

Je voulais savoir s'il etait envisageable d'utiliser VMware (ya surement mieux , mais j'aime bien , je trouve ca simple et intuitif , et c'est gratos legalement) pour faire une install de base en -march=pentium3 , de faire un tar de mon install et de la deployer sur les deux becanes ?

Le principale soucis est les drivers pour cartes reseaux et tout le matos.

Cependant sur la Carte Mere VIA c'est tout generique donc aucun soucis , et sur le Celeron ca doit s'en approcher grandement. au pire je pourrais compiler un noyau avec un max de modules activé.

Qu'en pensez vous? c'est une solution viable ou pas? ou il vaut mieux passer un peu plus de temps sur chaque machine ? (pour faire du distCC , mais la encore le VIA c'est du i386 je crois je sais pas si ca influe)Last edited by folkY on Wed May 24, 2006 7:58 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

le plus simple est de faire les compils dans un répertoire chrooté, puis d'en faire un .tar et le copier sur les machines cibles.

Et ensuite utiliser distcc ou paquets binaires pour les mises à jour

----------

## folkY

Oki la methode du chroot revient a me servir de mon install comme d'un cd d'install en gros (si j'ai bien compris  :Very Happy:  )

Au fait j'en profite pour poser une petite question , c'est possible de modifier un CD d'install pour que sshd soit lancé au boot ? 

Il faudrait aussi qu'un password par defaut soit defini .. je sais pas si c'est realisable ca...

----------

## yoyo

 *folkY wrote:*   

> Qu'en pensez vous? c'est une solution viable ou pas? ou il vaut mieux passer un peu plus de temps sur chaque machine ? (pour faire du distCC , mais la encore le VIA c'est du i386 je crois je sais pas si ca influe)

 Le via ne doit pas être un i386; au pire c'est un i586 au mieux un i686.

Je te conseille de bien regarder de quel modèle tu disposes pour ajuster ton chost et tes cflags et de regarder : http://www.epios.net/ et http://forums.viaarena.com/categories.aspx?catid=28&flcache=9758834&entercat=y.

EDIT : sshd est dispo sur les livecd. Regarde dans le guide d'install pour savoir comment le démarrer.

----------

## nico_calais

Pour démarrer sshd du livecd, il faut

- paramétrer le réseau (normal   :Razz:  )

- Créer un mot de passe pour root (commande : passwd )

- Lancer sshd : /etc/init.d/sshd start

----------

## GaMeS

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Pour démarrer sshd du livecd, il faut
> 
> - paramétrer le réseau (normal   )
> 
> - Créer un mot de passe pour root (commande : passwd )
> ...

 

a mon avis il veux pouvoir booté sur un livecd gentoo et avoir ssh de lancé prêt a l'emploi sans avoir a le lancé a la main ?

 *folkY wrote:*   

> Hello 
> 
> J'aimerais installer gentoo sur deux de mes machines mais qui sont vraiment tres lentes (VIA  C3 600mhz et un vieux celeron )
> 
> Je dispose a coté d'une grosse machine (Opteron Dual Core 165) 
> ...

 

heu j'ai installé Gentoo sur un Celeron 300mhz avec 192mo de mémoire vive .... et c'est relativement correcte l'installation.

Enfin moi c'était pour une configuration sans X.

----------

## folkY

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a mon avis il veux pouvoir booté sur un livecd gentoo et avoir ssh de lancé prêt a l'emploi sans avoir a le lancé a la main ?

 

Héhé oui c'est exactement ca  :Wink: 

sinon merci je sais lancé sshd  :Smile: 

Concernant le machine VIA C3 , le liveCD 2006 ne boot même pas ... ca reboot qd ca charge l'image apres avoir tappé "gentoo" .. j'ai essayé en desactivant plein de truc noacpi etc... toujours la même chose .. la version 2005 elle fonctionne , étrange.. les requis sont les mêmes d'apres les handbooks.

PS: moi aussi ce sont pour des configurations sans X (serveur de dev pour l'un et firewall / routeur pour l'autre)

----------

## xaviermiller

bah, bon, ben, utilise un live 2005 pour installer une gentoo 2006, y a pas de lézard  :Smile: 

----------

## folkY

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> bah, bon, ben, utilise un live 2005 pour installer une gentoo 2006, y a pas de lézard 

 

Oki ! en fait Gentoo 2005 a jour = Gentoo 2006 a jour ou il existe certaines nuances ? (c'est un peu en marge de mon topic mais bon  :Wink:  )

----------

## PabOu

 *folkY wrote:*   

> Oki ! en fait Gentoo 2005 a jour = Gentoo 2006 a jour ou il existe certaines nuances ? (c'est un peu en marge de mon topic mais bon ;) )

 

C'est pareil !

Moi même j'ai encore fait une install avec un cd 1.4rc4 juste avant la sortie de la 2006.0

Les cd sont juste des versions figées de programmes mis ensemble, mais une gentoo est pareille qu'une autre si ce n'est un lien symbolique à changer parfois (le profil). Ce lien par défaut se trouve dans le stage que tu installes (si tu télécharge le stage lors de l'install, le cd d'install n'a aucune importance)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *folkY wrote:*   Oki ! en fait Gentoo 2005 a jour = Gentoo 2006 a jour ou il existe certaines nuances ? (c'est un peu en marge de mon topic mais bon  ) 
> 
> C'est pareil !
> 
> Moi même j'ai encore fait une install avec un cd 1.4rc4 juste avant la sortie de la 2006.0
> ...

 

Enfin, mieux vaux quand même un kernel 2.6 pour des install récentes, sinon glibc avec NPTL refusera de tourner (et donc de chrooter)

----------

## folkY

Oui toutes facons peu importe le CD j'irais telecharger les src du kernel , portage & co directement , comme conseillé sur le handbook , donc je devrais avoir les dernieres versions.

et bien install en cours  :Wink:  merci pour vos conseils !

----------

## folkY

Je me permet de m'auto repondre  :Very Happy: 

Petite question !

j'ai lu quelques tuto pour distcc cependant je n'ai vu nul part si il etait possible de faire du distcc entre une machine construite sur le stage 3 i586 et un i686/x86

----------

## boozo

'alute

allez... un début de piste pour tes recherches   :Wink: 

----------

## folkY

j'ai pas encore tout lu , mais un grand merci  :Smile: 

j'avais cherché sur le wiki et sur google.. j'etais tombé sur l'howto offciel distcc mais pas sur celui la , probleme occulaire surement !   :Embarassed: 

----------

## folkY

Alors quelques nouvelles pas brillantes ^^

l'install sur le pentium 2 (non c'etait pas un celeron , mais un pentium 2 en fait  :Wink:  ) c'est tres bien passé ! le premier boot etait nickel j'administre la bete en ssh tres simplement ! tout roule de ce coté

Concernant l'autre machine (VIA C3) , l'installation est passé comme une lettre a la poste... (enfin vive les temps de compilation  :Wink:  ) seulement au premier reboot ..

Chargement de Grub, je selectionne l'entrée pour mon install ... ca charge le kernel .. et paf reboot .... (juste apres l'ecran de Grub... au moment ou il check les initramfs et le kernel.)

c'est deja la deuxieme fois que ca m'arrive sur cette machine , en fait je n'ai jamais reussit a faire booter gentoo dessus ... par contre l'installation se passe bien , j'ai fais les deux en parrallele (ssh) donc si une marche l'autre le devrait aussi .. enfin je veux dire par la que je n'ai rien oublié... ou alors je l'ai oublié sur les deux....

est-ce qu'il est possible que le /dev/ram0 (utilisé quand on compile avec genkernel , et ce qui est mon cas) soit incompatible avec ma machine ? (c'est peu etre une question stupide .. mais je me pose beaucoup de questions.... si je n'arrive pas a booter , je devrais me rabattre vers une autre distrib , mais ca serait plus par contrainte que par choix , et c'est assez genant vous en conviendrez  :Wink: 

PS: est-ce que ce reboot peut faire l'objet d'ecriture de log ? j'imagine que non puisqu'aucun disque n'est monté a ce moment la ... mais sait-on jamais.

Si vous avez des idées... je suis preneur !

----------

## bibi.skuk

suggestion stupide, presque trollesque...

Et si tu fait ton kernel a la main ? (c'est a dire sans initrd, sans /dev/ram0 & co)

Je doute que ca ai un rapport quelconque, mais sais-t-on jamais  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

sinon, ton via est peut-être en panne ?

----------

## yoyo

 *folkY wrote:*   

> Concernant l'autre machine (VIA C3) , l'installation est passé comme une lettre a la poste... (enfin vive les temps de compilation  ) seulement au premier reboot ..
> 
> Chargement de Grub, je selectionne l'entrée pour mon install ... ca charge le kernel .. et paf reboot .... (juste apres l'ecran de Grub... au moment ou il check les initramfs et le kernel.)
> 
> c'est deja la deuxieme fois que ca m'arrive sur cette machine , en fait je n'ai jamais reussit a faire booter gentoo dessus ... par contre l'installation se passe bien , j'ai fais les deux en parrallele (ssh) donc si une marche l'autre le devrait aussi .. enfin je veux dire par la que je n'ai rien oublié... ou alors je l'ai oublié sur les deux....
> ...

 Le framebuffer est assez capricieux (en tout cas sur mon modèle de C3 mini-itx) à cause du chipset graphique.

Pour le C3, je te conseille d'utiliser la distrib epios qui n'est en fait qu'un overlay de la gentoo (cf en particulier le post : Convert a Gentoo installation to epios). Ce "fork" de Gentoo spécifique aux via inclut (entre autre) des sources de kernel patchées ainsi qu'une config standard du noyau qui t'éviterait de passer par genkernel.

Je te déconseille par contre d'utiliser leur profil car il impose l'installation de kde il me semble. Par contre, si tu es intéressé par Xorg, l'overlay fournit un ebuild pour le support "direct rendering" du chipset via (mais Xorg-7 obligatoire).

Enjoy !

----------

## boozo

'alute

mouais... enfin je pense que c'est largement jouable avec un kernel à l'ancienne, tout simple et sans rien de glossy (fb,bootsplash,etc)   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bref, après moi c'que j'en dis... c'est toi qui vois hein ?!   :Razz: 

----------

## folkY

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> mouais... enfin je pense que c'est largement jouable avec un kernel à l'ancienne, tout simple et sans rien de glossy (fb,bootsplash,etc)  
> 
> Bref, après moi c'que j'en dis... c'est toi qui vois hein ?!  

 

Oui en fait j'essaye de marcher en terrain connu alors j'ai utilisé genkernel mais c'est vrai que je devrais faire ca a la main ! je vais m'y atteler (ortho ? ) aujourd'hui 

Pour Epios , j'avais pas tres bien compris ce que c'etait , merci pour l'explication , je vais aller regarder de plus pres , même si j'aimerais reussir a installer Gentoo 'de base' !

Par contre , pour le framebuffer , par default il n'est pas activé ni rien même en utilisant genkernel ... (enfin je crois .. mais d'apres ce que vous dites ca serait plutot le contraire ...)

----------

## yoyo

 *folkY wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   mouais... enfin je pense que c'est largement jouable avec un kernel à l'ancienne, tout simple et sans rien de glossy (fb,bootsplash,etc)    Pour Epios , j'avais pas tres bien compris ce que c'etait , merci pour l'explication , je vais aller regarder de plus pres , même si j'aimerais reussir a installer Gentoo 'de base' !

 Mais C'EST un kernel à l'ancienne !

Ils filent juste un fichier de config kernel (et ses sources) adapté aux via C3, c'est tout.

Et C'EST une gentoo et rien n'empêche d'utiliser le profil gentoo x86 (ce que je fais d'ailleurs). Tu trouveras seulement dans l'overlay des softs "patchés" ou des softs/modules supplémentaires adaptés aux epias.

----------

## folkY

Je vais regarder ca de plus pres  :Wink:  J'essaye pour le moment de mettre en place le distcc entre le pentium et l'opteron .. ils ont le même CHOST (i686.***)

Mais j'ai pas l'impression que les perfs soient meilleur .. en effet le CPU du pentium est utilisé a 100% alors que l'autre entre 0 et 0,5 .. autant dire inutilisé.

Pourtant quand je coupe le serveur distccd sur l'opteron , j'ai des messages d'erreur sur le pentium me disant qu'il ne peut compiler en distcc , et qu'il le fait donc en local... ca veut bien dire qu'il se connect sur le serveur !

De plus beaucoup d'information transistent entre les deux machines , donc la compilation distance fonctionne , mais j'ai pas l'impression que ca soit optimal ... vu que le pentium prend tout a sa charge et qu'il refile (enfin c'est ce que je pense) le boulot au server que lorsqu'il est vraiment "plein" ..

J'ai pourtant bien suivit le lien sur la distcc , ainsi que quelques howto dispo sur des wiki & co ... mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai aussi regardé un peu pour voir si des benchs existait afin de tester le systeme avant de lancer de vrai compilation.. mais je n'ai rien trouvé , enfin surement mal cherché  :Wink:  si vous avez des pistes.

----------

## boozo

@ yoyo : On s'est mal compris... je parlais de genkernel   :Razz:   sinon merci pour le lien j'ai mis ton site en bookmark pour mon info personnelle (et vouis j'ai un client légé aussi lol ) mais je ne l'ai pas encore épluché

cependant je suis toujours mitigé de compiler sur ce type d'archi...   :Rolling Eyes:   (/me Via Eden fanless)

tu peux nous faire voir : /etc/conf.d/distccd ; /etc/distcc/hosts ; et tout ce qui est à l'usage de distcc dans le make.conf deux tes deux machines stp

----------

## folkY

Alors sur le pentium2

```
# /etc/conf.d/distccd: config file for /etc/init.d/distccd

DISTCCD_OPTS=""

DISTCCD_EXEC="/usr/bin/distccd"

DISTCCD_PIDFILE="/var/run/distccd/distccd.pid"

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --port 3632"

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --log-level critical"

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --allow 192.168.1.51"

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --listen 192.168.1.2"
```

```
File: /etc/distcc/hosts

192.168.1.51
```

```
File: /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-X -qt -gtk -gnome -kde"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

FEATURES="distcc"
```

Et pour l'Opteron

```
# /etc/conf.d/distccd: config file for /etc/init.d/distccd

DISTCCD_OPTS="-j3"

DISTCCD_EXEC="/usr/bin/distccd"

DISTCCD_PIDFILE="/var/run/distccd/distccd.pid"

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --port 3632"

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --log-level critical"

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --allow 192.168.1.0/24"

#DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --listen 192.168.1.51"
```

(ct pour un test.. mais dans l'etat ca ne sert a rien.

```
GNU nano 1.3.10           File: /etc/distcc/hosts

192.168.1.2
```

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built$# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=opteron -pipe -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

FEATURES="ccache distcc"
```

Il ya beaucoup de truc qui ne servent pas .. je pense a la configuration distccd pour le client ... par contre c'est vrai que pour le make.conf j'ai un peu de mal avec les MAKEOPTS ...

PS : pour le CrossDev (compilation croisée) , vu que les CHOST sont les mêmes i686, je n'ai pas besoin de le mettre en place c'est bien cela?

PS2 : merci pour ton aide  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

DSL j'étais parti pour te faire un topo mais je n'ai plus le temps là je regarde toute à l'heure sinon a moins que qq'un te réponde entre temps... sinon juste pour me confirmer : tu veux que ton P2 compile avec ton OPTERON et que ton optéron compile avec ton P2 c'est bien çà ?

BTW : pas de compilation croisée si c'est m^ CHOST en revanche il faut faire attention au -mtune != -march

----------

## folkY

non l'opteron n'a besoin de rien !

dans l'absolue il faudrait que l'Opteron compile POUR le pentium2 et l'opteron lui se debrouille tout seul.

Je sais que dans la configuration il ya des choses qui laissent a penser que le pentium2 va aider l'opteron , mais il n'en ai rien! et je vais modifier la configuration en ce sens.

----------

## boozo

ok çà marche   :Smile:   alors au menu ce soir je te propose :

Pour le Pentium2

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/distccd
> 
> DISTCCD_OPTS="-j5"
> 
> DISTCCD_EXEC="/usr/bin/distccd"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/distcc/hosts
> 
> <ip_opteron> <ip_P2>

 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/make.conf
> 
> CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Et pour l'Opteron

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/distccd
> 
> DISTCCD_OPTS="-j3"
> 
> DISTCCD_EXEC="/usr/bin/distccd"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/distcc/hosts
> 
> <ip_opteron>

 

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/make.conf
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=opteron -pipe -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

pour adapter tes CFlags *je ne vais pas tout te faire qd m^   :Razz:  * un petit extrait du site de notre Leander256 (Ref.):

 *Quote:*   

> #  -mcpu: produit un binaire optimisé pour le processeur indiqué, mais qui reste compatible avec l'architecture de celui-ci. Le mot architecture est ici employé au sens x86, donc un programme compilé avec l'option "-mcpu=athlon-xp" tournera sur un 386 (à tester). Les optimisations sont donc limitées à une meilleure exploitation de la mémoire cache et autre subtilités. A partir de gcc 3.4 ce nom devient obsolète et est remplacé par -mtune
> 
> # -march: produit un binaire optimisé pour le processeur indiqué, mais qui ne fonctionnera pas sur les machines de génération précédente. Voyez le dessin 1 pour savoir quels sont les processeurs susceptibles de faire tourner du code optimisé pour un autre

 

Après tu vois le résultat de la distribution avec distcc-mon sur le P2 cad si tu lances la compil sur le P2 tu ne veras rien avec distcc-mon sur l'opteron - de même, si tu lances la compil sur l'opteron tu veras son activité avec distcc-mon sur l'opteron et donc rien avec distcc-mon sur le P2 - C'est clair c'que j'écris là ?  :Laughing: 

Allez... bonne continuation   :Wink: 

----------

## folkY

Houla merci pour tout  :Smile: 

Cependant deux trois question sur des trucs que je ne comprend pas (question de concept je crois)

distccd , c'est le serveur on est d'accord , donc je ne dois pas le lancer sur le Pentium2 ? vu que lui personne ne va se connecter dessus ...

ensuite pourquoi l'opteron doit etre en allow sur lui même ? il ne devrait pas avoir a s'auto-connecter dessus non?

Enfin ca doit etre une notion que je n'ai pas bien saisie j'imagine  :Wink: 

Je met tout ca place de suite! merci  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

non non tu lances distccd sur les deux dans tous les cas (le voir comme un emeteur-recepteur) enfin sauf si tu ne compile que sur l'opteron là on s'en tape même que le P2 soit logué sur le LAN   :Laughing: 

edit : peux-tu modifier ton titre pour le rendre explicite stp parce que là tous les posts n'ont rien a voir avec la choucroute ou alors de façon "originale"

----------

## folkY

Alors je viens de finir la compilation d'openssl qui a pris exactement le même temps qu'avant , soit 12min , contre 3 sur l'opteron ...

distccmon n'a rien affiché :/ je dois pas l'utiliser comme il faut ..

Mais j'ai le même probleme qu'avant , le pentium2 est utilisé a 100%, alors que l'autre 0% ...

----------

## boozo

regarde sur tes deux machines et rajoutes au besoin dans leur /etc/env.d/02distcc respectif un petit :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DISTCC_DIR="/var/tmp/portage/.distcc"
> 
> et par la même occasion rajoute le log 
> ...

 

nb : penser bien sûr à modifier /etc/conf.d/distccd tq (me souviens plus si tu l'as déjà):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --log-file /var/log/distccd.log --log-level critical"

 

et puis un env-update && source /etc/profile pour voir si c'est mieux

PS : pour le monitoring c'est distccmon-gui ou distccmon-text 1 sur le client et pense à vider ccache entre temps histoire d'y voir qq chose sinon c'est pas drôle   :Laughing: 

[Edit] : tu es sûr d'avoir bien respecté l'ordre des hosts dans la conf du P2 ? (normalement le premier dans la liste c'est le premier à compiler sinon on peux encore jouer avec le nombre de jobs possibles par hote tq ip_opteron/3 ip_P2/0)

[Edit 2] : au fait un optéron c'est combien de core/cpu çà 2 non ? si oui alors DISTCCD_OPTS =

P2 --> -j = 2*cpu +1 = 3

opteron --> -j = (2 + le P2 = 3) * 2 + 1 = 7

[Edit 3] : un petit plus d'anigel au fait pour voir l'utilisation de ccache lors des emerge -1 : dans le .bashrc rajoute alias ccache-stat='CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/" ccache -s'

edit 4 : çà y'est je vois la crise venir   :Mr. Green:   comment çà c'est pas une découverte ?!    :Laughing:  

----------

## folkY

Alors oui l'ordre est bien respecté ... enfin j'ai pas mis l'ip du pentium2 car dans l'ideal je n'aimerais pas qu'il compile dutout en fait ...

Sinon dans les logs j'ai ce genre de ligne desfois (le .51 c'est lip de lopteron et Shasta c'est le nom du pentium2)

distcc[19785] exec on 192.168.1.51: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Os -march=pentium2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o /var/tmp/ccache/tmp.hash.Shasta.19777.o /var/$

puis

distcc[19785] 82988 bytes from /var/tmp/ccache/abitset.tmp.Shasta.19777.i compiled on 192.168.1.51 in 0.1066s, rate 760kB/s

distcc[19785] compile /var/tmp/ccache/abitset.tmp.Shasta.19777.i on 192.168.1.51 completed ok

distcc[19785] elapsed compilation time 0.108383s

en gros j'ai l'impression qu'il compile , mais pdt des periodes qui sont presque ridicule ... alors que le pentium2 lui a une utilisation CPU a 100% ..

de plus le distccmon ne voit rien a mon avis a cause des temps de compilation qui sont trop faible.. il faudrait quelquechose en temp réel plutot que toutes les secondes pour y voir des infos ...

Sinon l'opteron que j'ai est un dual core en effet.

Je me repete peu etre , mais dans l'ideal ca serait a mon avis le plus simple que le pentium2 ne compile absolument rien car la j'ai l'impression qu'il ralenti la compilation general.

----------

## boozo

tu ne peux pas complètement virer le localhost qui lance le job, ne serait-ce que pour dispatcher/manager les taches de compilations mais c'est çà l'idée sinon

tu as assayé avec les -j DISTCCD_OPTS corrigés ? c'est mieux ? au fait les packets distribuent différemment selon le code alors celui que tu prends n'est pas forcément le plus adéquat (mplayer est pas si je me souviens bien mais sous réserves en plus y'a un glsa dessus lol) mais enfin d'après les log ça tourne c'est déjà çà   :Wink: 

----------

## folkY

Bon j'ai corrigé les DISTCCD_OPTS et ca s'annonce mieux  :Wink: 

voici ce qui me retourne le monitor ! qui m'affiche quelque chose pour une fois  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 23635  Compile     aes_core.tmp.Shasta.23626.i                 192.168.1.2[0]
> 
>  23706  Compile                                                   localhost[0]
> ...

 

chaque ligne vide correspond au refresh du monitor (seconde)

ce qu'il ya de bizarre c'est qu'il est souvent connecté avec lui même localhost et *.2 .. et rarement avec l'opteron *.51

Par contre je test avec openssl , qui n'est surement pas un bon package car les 3/4 du merging sont constitué de test qui sont donc fait en local forcement.... est-ce que tester une mise a jour de gcc peu etre un bon test? quite a la stopper si je vois que le distcc ne fonctionne toujours pas de maniere optimale ?

PS: si je diminue le DISTCCD_OPTS du pentium2 pour mettre -j1 par exemple , ca devrait reduire au maximum son travail de compilation pour deporter au maximum sur l'opteron non?

----------

## boozo

tu as presque toutes les cartes en main désormais... après a toi de faire des tests plus en détails les packages (Anigel utilise l'editeur joe en bench je crois bien) et les valeurs en fonction de ton architecture client/serveur - le mieux pour moi c'est (2*cpu) +1 après tu peux tester avec -j2 pour le P2 effectivement, mais je ne suis pas convaincu que tu sentes bcp la différence   :Confused: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## folkY

Yep et je te remercie vraiment pour ton aide  :Smile:  !

en fait pour moi le seul "hic" c'est de voir le cpu du pentium2 a 100% pendant toute la compilation , alors que celui de l'opteron reste a 0 , desfois 1% .. mais ca reste vraiment leger...

Mais bon je vais bidouiller un peu et adapter a ma config en testant !

PS: l'editeur joe? soit j'ai pas bien compris , mais chez moi il met 10secondes a compiler , alors pour bencher ca me semble court  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

Pour joe bah... c'est un faux souvenir alors dsl mais j'avais émis des réserves   :Razz: 

Si non là, je ne vois plus quoi te conseiller sur l'heure... si ce n'est de redemarrer distccd sur les deux machines dès fois que...   :Rolling Eyes: 

[Edit] Pi't*** quelle buse ! DISTCCD_NICE=15 par default !   :Laughing:   passe le à 0 sur l'optéron dans /etc/conf.d/distccd et re-essaye pour voir   :Wink: 

----------

## folkY

ouais je le restart (/etc/init.d/distccd restart) a chaque fois  :Smile: 

bon ben encore merci ! je vais faire des tests , je sais que ca marche , reste a optimiser le machin  :Smile: 

----------

## folkY

Pour en revenir au premier sujet de ce topic , j'ai repris l'installation sur le VIA C3 .. en repartant sur une installe toute neuve mais avec cette fois le kernel et la conf d'epios (en ajoutant leur arbre portage en tant qu'overlay   :Embarassed:  *j'espere que j'utilise les bons mots!* ) et en compilant le kernel "a la main" , sans utiliser genkernel donc... mais le constat est exactement le même ... reboot apres Grub au chargement du kernel :s

Je sais plus trop ou donner de la tete.. surtout que la compile sur cette machine me prend beaucoup de temps (pour le kernel) donc difficile de tester et retester differentes options :/

----------

